
Despite the Rise of Open Source, Oracle Was 2015’s Fastest-Growing Database - swatthatfly
http://www.wired.com/2016/01/oracle-not-open-source-was-2015s-fastest-growing-database/
======
mtgx
Source link doesn't seem to work right now, but wouldn't the "Oracle database"
also include the open source MySQL?

